# Does this House seem suffice?



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

Hi all! Well, I have attached 3 pictures of Stewy and Peanuts house. I have the house up off the ground on plastic pallets and covered with a tarp. We put plywood up to cover the windows. Now the only thing I am concerned about is if they are going to have enough room. They have the run of the yard 24/7. Do you guys think this is going to be warm and big enough for my babys? I have PLENTY of hay inside to keep them toasty. Everything seems dry and draft free other than the front door. When I close the door they freak out. So I just tacked up a blanket at the front door and they seem to be ok with that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! We live in Ohio so it gets cold here and has already snowed....yuk!onder:onder:onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DO they have plenty of room in there, seems quite small.

If it is barely enough room to lay down with the 2 goats, it will get quite dirty from poo and peeing, goats do a lot of it.
It may cause, ammonia smell, which can get them sick, unless you keep it really clean,plus, they do need ventilation too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its a cute shelter....As long as they are not shut in there and can roam in and out as they please they should be fine, at least it will get them out of the wind and rain, but like Pam said the ammonia will run them out quick if you dont keep it cleaned out..
Your boys are cute BTW


----------



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! Well, this has been there house all summer and of course they have grown (peanut not so much!) Even in the hot humid weather I never had any odors I try to clean out regularly. They seem comfortable, happy and content. The pictures do make the house look a little smaller then it is. You think on the really cold nights I should close the door at night and then open in the morning? I'm just so worried my babies are going to be cold!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can do that and see how they do...but even in the coldest nights..they need ventilation..not a huge draft lol..but some venting is needed..If the windows can be opened a tiny bit that would work..or leave the door cracked open a bit..with a brick or log


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think instead of shutting them in I would make a windbreak in front of the little porch with stacked and staked straw bales. That will keep the wind out without causing them stress.


----------



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Cathy! If you can see on the front door there is a little window I was gonna cover that but from what you are saying bout a little ventilation this little window will be perfect!
And Goathiker, yes sounds like a great idea but God I am sooo worried about my babys getting cold and I feel like If I don't shut that door they will freeze to death!!!:tears::tears:
I


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as they can get out of the wind they wil be fine..when I had to shut my kids in their shed..they are tiny little nigies..I put a board 3/4 the way high on the door frame..this blocked the air flow from coming in, kept them safe and allowed air flow..but their shed was a bit larger and they a quite a bit smaller than your guys..you wil figure out what will work best : ) might have to try a few things and see what works...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The only bad thing about the plastic is that their respiration may cause the plastic to sweat and make it damp in their house. 
Goats make alot of heat!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

If it becomes too cold, you may want to think about using a heat lamp in there for them. Make sure you can hang it up high enough that they won't bump it and get one with a cage around the bulb so they don't get burnt. I live in Ohio also, and the winters can get pretty cold. You could also make 'blankets' for them from the material No-Sew blankets are made of and fashion them similarly to horse blankets. (Closure in the front and a belly band of sorts)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I think instead of shutting them in I would make a windbreak in front of the little porch with stacked and staked straw bales. That will keep the wind out without causing them stress.


I think that is a great idea myself. And the straw is nice and cozy to be snuggles up against if the choose to lay on the porch 

My boys live out side and just have a calf hut.. They are fine in that and we have had some pretty chilly nights already! They are hardy little fellas and get some nice winter fur in to help keep them warm


----------



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

Well here is the new addition hubby built for Stewy and Peanut!!!! I love it!!! And they do too!!! Now, he's wanting to put a heat lamp in it for the REALLY cold nights. I have heard different opinions on this.....not sure what to do....any suggestions? 
:sleeping:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

at their age heats lamo is not needed...they are preparing for winter too..nice thick under coat...Ihave three 2 month old nigerians...they have a stall in the barn and a enclosed dog kennel with lots of hay....its been freezing weather here...they are doing great...the hut looks wonderful and as long as they are out of wind and rain they will be just fine!! add abit more hay if you are worried..they will bunker down : )


----------



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

Thank you Cathy! I always trust in your word!!!!! Thanks again Cathy I'll sleep better tonight Knowing they should be ok!!! * degrees tonight!!!!!!! BRRRRRRR
Misty


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

With goats, unless they are really young, just make sure that they have a place to get in out of the rain and wind. Their coats will get thicker and insulate them in the winter, but their coats don't have any lanolin in them like sheep do so they can't really deal well with wet (cold rain). I live in Pennsylvania and also get some cold weather but they deal ok with the cold as long as they have plenty of hay to eat. Anyhow, a simple 3 sided shelter can work or something more complex like yours - looks like you are having plenty of fun with them!


----------

